# Preparing doomed colony's comb for a fresh start next season



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

I have many hives and am left over with many frames of command honey. I sometimes let them stay in the hive over the winter without any problems but mice and other critters can get in and ruin the frames. The preferred way is to take them and side in a secured location away from mice and beetles and store over the winter. You could probably do this in your garage or basement but be certain you have them sealed to avoid attracting, mice, ants and beetles. I use to store them in my barn but the raccoons and mice ended that. Next year simply use them your new hives.


----------



## grantsbees (May 9, 2016)

Thanks. How would you seal them? Do you mean like plastic wrap or just make sure there are no openings?


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

wax moths are like robber bees, they will find a way in. method one; wrap and seal in plastic, add an appropriate chemical, store in a dry cool place.. method two; close and screen all entrances tightly, leave the hive out in the sun.. method one is a bit of work, method two may lead to a wax melt down this time of year and the hive gets another year of weather... i tell new beekeepers to use traditional standard equipment and methods the first few years, then they can switch to or try other stuff. the traditional stuff is standard because it works the best most of the time. it his hard enough to learn to swim without planing to carry a rock while learning, even if the rock seems to be not real big and is a sought after rock.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

If you intend to store the frames, freeze them or a couple days first to kill wax moth eggs/larvae. With no bees to protect the hive, I would wager you already have some in there. After freezing you can put them in tightly closed trash bags to keep out bugs. But plastic bags are no challenge for mice, so if you're storing in a shed or barn you'll need to store them in a mouse-proof container, like a plastic box, in which case you won't bother with bags.


----------



## grantsbees (May 9, 2016)

Will wax moths survive a New England winter? I can keep the mice out, but wax moths are something new to me.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

grantsbees said:


> Will wax moths survive a New England winter? I can keep the mice out, but wax moths are something new to me.


no,they will not be a problem in the winter , winter does not start today, they can destroy stuff between now and then.


----------



## grantsbees (May 9, 2016)

mathesonequip said:


> winter does not start today, they can destroy stuff between now and then.


Good point. I'll want to make sure there are no emerging bees and the queen is dead/gone before I seal everything off. Right?


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

if you have a queen and brood then the situation can be corrected before winter. there are some good beekeepers in your area, get some help. contact your local bee club or state inspector, both have a good reputation.


----------



## trelane (May 7, 2016)

why not take some frames of brood from the strong hive to boost this one?


----------



## grantsbees (May 9, 2016)

mathesonequip said:


> if you have a queen and brood then the situation can be corrected before winter. there are some good beekeepers in your area, get some help. contact your local bee club or state inspector, both have a good reputation.


Thanks for the advice. I did reach out to the state inspector. Not sure there is anything they can do at this point, but they can at least do a post-mortum.


----------



## grantsbees (May 9, 2016)

UPDATE:

Inspector came over. Turns out I had a drone-laying queen 
Since the bees are all gone now, the inspector told me not to re-use most of the comb because it was all drone comb and that's all it will ever be.

Oh well, better luck to me next year.


----------

